
Investors gambled $12M on Cryptokitties.  Now, sales are plummeting. - petethomas
https://businessinsider.com/cryptokitties-blockchain-beanie-babies-transactions-plummet-2018-6
======
pedalpete
Business Insider has horrible reporting. VCs didn't invest in CryptoKitties,
they invested in the company that made the first mass-market sale of digital
experiences a success.

From the founder - "our soon-to-launch program for developers building
experiences on top of our [platform]"

